# Stihl FS-36 Trimmer



## hooD (Apr 29, 2006)

I have owned this product for about 13 years and have never had a problem until this spring. When tilting the trimmer at a different angle other than the standard hoizontal mode the engine will bog down and die. After a quick push of the prime bulb it restarts easily. 

There is plenty of fuel in the tank so i know its not starved for fuel eventhough that is the symptom it is producing. The spark plug is a brand new champion. The air filter is clean and the fuel mixture is fresh.

Do i have something in the fuel tank that needs to be cleaned or is the carb dirty? Any ideas what to look for?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Hard to say without looking but it could be the fuel lines are getting hard and brittle not allowing the fuel pickup to move around freely?


----------



## hooD (Apr 29, 2006)

If it were the fuel lines as you mentioned, how would you go about getting to them?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Any small engine repair shop will have fuel line available.


----------



## hooD (Apr 29, 2006)

What i meant was how do i replace the fuel lines. What do i need to take apart? 

Is there some type of screen or filter inside the gas tank that should be cleaned?


----------



## Low Bowtie (Jul 11, 2006)

I am assuming the back part of your trimmer has a white plastic shroud over the engine.. You will most likely have to remove that and the air filter housing. Once that stuff is off, the lines should be pretty easy to find. any stihl dealer or most hardware stores carry clear vinyl fuel line.


----------

